# Any ECHO dealers? Want to convert edger to PAS, if possible.



## computeruser (Jun 5, 2016)

Anyone on here who is an Echo dealer? 

I'm wondering about the feasibility of converting my PE-280 edger to a PAS system. Can this be done? I'm kinda at that point where if I was starting over, I'd go straight to the attachment system, but with an edger and an SRM-260 trimmer already, it seems silly to get another engine if I can convert the 280 over to PAS.

If it can be done, what would it set me back $$$$-wise?


----------



## backhoelover (Jun 6, 2016)

looked on dealer power portal. it would cost about 50.00 to make it a pas, if everything will hook up have to take into mind throttle hook up to carb. and shaft diameter. on the pe system their are two different main pipes. i would go to a local echo dealer and see if they have a pas with a burn up engine


----------

